# Anyone got Guinea pigs?



## Bex&Bun (Mar 18, 2010)

My two guinea pigs Anouk and Barnaby are going to be parents soon.

Just wondering advice what should i do etc. Im not sure when she will give birth..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 18, 2010)

We have a quite a few members with Piggies.
I'm sure someone will be by to help you out.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 18, 2010)

I have three males piggers 

What is it you want to know, and I'll try help you? Are you a breeder? I'd definitely advise against breeding them if they are your beloved pets. Everything I have read and researched told me your sow has a 1 in 5 chance of dying when giving birth. Plus there are so many guinea pigs looking for good homes, that unless you are breeding to show and improve the breed, you are better off not to breed them, since your just adding to the piggie population.

Gestation for piggies is around 60-70 days


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 18, 2010)

unless you want back to back breeding, which is really bad on mum, take the father out before she gives birth. Guinea pigs can be fertile immediately after giving birth. If you "wait" till she gives birth it could be too late and she could be already pregnant by the time you take the dad out.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 18, 2010)

I had the male Barnaby de-sexed as soon as we knew their sexes (but obviously it was a tad too late). We don't want any babies at all, but obviously we will love and care for them.

Im just wondering if there are any clues as to know when the babies will be born roughly. As the two buns and two piggies live together and I dont want to really seperate them until its needed (as they really get along well and ANouk grooms our bun Daphne which is sweet). And when she has the babies what do I need to do?


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 18, 2010)

Well it depends on how long ago they bred?
Also, guinea pigs and rabbits should never live together. It is very dangerous and they have different nutrional needs


----------



## Sabine (Mar 18, 2010)

It all depends a lot on your setup. If you have a huge enough enclosure and the guinea pigs have enough spaces to hide where the rabbits can't go then it may all work out.
This is probably not very helpful advice but I remember once holding a piggy in a pet shop and I could feel little squirming movements under my hands. The staff insisted there was no way she could be pregnant. She had a litter two days later. It seems to me that a piggy pregnancy is more obvious and you may be able to tell from feeling her when the time comes (if you can't be sure of conception date)
I have only two male piggies who unfortunately won't bond. Good luck with your litter.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 18, 2010)

We have a large two story enclosure, which is open on the verandah so they can all find their own spots. Plenty of spots for the piggies to hide out. But honestly I watch them closely and ocassionally Willoughby will get in Anouk (gp) road and she will squeak at him and he moves quick smart! She's the boss, they've never bitten each other and the guinea pigs are the same size as our smallest rabbit. They snuggle together, eat fine together etc.

I didnt realise she was pregnant till I felt the big lumps. Shes a bit of a pig when it comes to food so I thought she was just fat!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 18, 2010)

Having rabbits in with guinea pigs is dangerous - but having a pregnant guinea pig with rabbits is even more dangerous. The most dangerous situation is about to come....little baby piggies living with rabbits. It's just not safe. I'd definitely separate the piggies and bunnies ASAP before it's too late .


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok scrap this thread I was just asking advice about pregnant pigs but now all I feel like im getting is people telling me I dont take care of my animals. My two piggies squeak so much when they are seperated from the bunnies and I hate seeing them seeming sad. I am planning on housing them seperately when the babies are born I just dont want to seperate them until I need to.


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 18, 2010)

Disagreements online are a fact of life, especially in animal specific forums. 
You either take the information other members provide or do not, but folks are entitled to their opinions. 
No one is saying you are a bad caregiver to your animals. 

Now about your pregnant piggie. During the last two weeks of pregnancy you should be able to see and feel the babies moving inside mom's stomach. She will be very plump, with her sides sticking out. Mother Guinea Pig's need lots of grass hay and alfalfa can be given as well. 

She will need much more Vitamin C in her diet, more than the average pig, so lots of veggies and greens. Bell peppers (not to be confused with chilli peppers!) and oranges are high in Vit C and excellent choices along with other daily veggies. Separate the male pups from the female pups and mom at 3 weeks of age.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 18, 2010)

I just hate it, it feels like no matter what im doing its always wrong.. 

Her sides are sticking out but cant see/feel them moving just yet. After the weekend I might seperate them for a longer time each day to get them used to it. Otherwise im afraid Anouk may get upset. 

Thanks for the veggie advice, i've got plenty of greens and Capsicum (bell pepper) and I have oat hay and lucerne (alfalfa).


----------



## Anaira (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey, not sure if you realised, but even if Barnaby is neutered, he still needs to be seperate from girls for six weeks, as he could still get her preggers if she had her babies while she was still with him. 


And I don't want it to look like I'm attacking you, but I did a lot of research on rabbits and cavies, when we got ours, and it really is not safe to keep them together, for a number of reasons, no matter how well they seem to get on. One reason is, that rabbits can get coccidios(potentially fatal) so a lot of rabbit foods have an antibiotic that fights that added to rabbit food, which are toxic to guinea pigs. And I think there is a bacteria that rabbits can carry, that doesn't harm them, but causes a fatal illness in guinea pigs. Also, the whole diet thing is completely different. Take some time to read  this; it's one of the many articles I've found saying pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 19, 2010)

More than likely Barnaby mated with Anouk in the month they were togetehr before we found out their sexes.
Everywhere I live sells only a mixed rabbit/guinea pig food. I haven't seen anything different. There is only one store here that actually sells a different sort of hay than lucerne for them to eat. The guinea pigs get much more veggies than the rabbits, and the rabbits spend alot of time running about indoors. Not to mention that all were paired bunny/rabbit since they were tiny (before I got them).

I know that everyone is going to say differently but we like them together, they bond together and none show any agression. People have cats and bunnies, or cats and dogs or heaps of other odd combinations. They have plenty of room and at a different sleeping space for all four animals. I appreciate what everyone's saying but I love them more than anything and im not putting them in danger.


----------



## Anaira (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok. I guess we'll just leave the topic then, and concentrate on the approaching bubbas. Have you taken her to the vet? He might be able to tell you when she's due, and how many to expect, and also give her a general health check. Might be worth doing, since guinea pigs do seem to have a higher pregnancy risk rate.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 19, 2010)

I took her to the vet about... 4-6 weeks ago and he didn't even think she was pregnant! lol, she got big fast! I will take her this week, from me feeling around it looks like she might have 2-3 babies.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 19, 2010)

I would seperate her now, from the boar and rabbits. Let her be on her own when she has the babies


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2010)

i haven't owned piggies in years, as i am highly allergic to them, but when i did we had one we took in as a rescue that was prego.

she ended up having 3 babies, all survived!

here is a good, quick website about it! and the hip bone test does work!
http://cavycare.info/pregnant.htm

and just for size comparison (and for fun)

this is Dove (the mom) when we took her in:






this is her about one weeks (i think?) before she gave birth:





and her 3 babies she had (the day they were born, maybe a day or 2 after, i honestly done remember)!


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 19, 2010)

oh goodness they are cute as! Im cleaning out the cage today so i'll start seperating them and then give Anouk and Barnaby their own space. Also how early can you pick the babies up/touch them etc.?


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 19, 2010)

You have to keep Anouk and Barnaby seperate


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2010)

is there a way you can completely seperate her but still let her see her boy? we don't want to over stress her.

I picked up doves babies the day they were born, but only once and then we left them alone except for a daily checkup, simply because dove was a rescue and still was kinda new to our household and how we worked, she really didn't mind, but i didn't want to over stress her anyway.

i would wait till she is all done, and the babies have dried off (unless you need to jump in and help), then base it on how she is feeling.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah we have a second cage that I could put her in which he could possibly see her. Im gonna see the vet this week and hopefully she can give me an approx due date so I might start seperating her for a little each day and build up to it so I dont stress her, as they have never been apart


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 20, 2010)

Baby guinea pigs are amazing little creatures. When they are born they have all their hair, eyes open and they look just like a little adult guinea pig. You can handle them right from the start. Iheld mine right after they were born, I let mom clean them up a bit and then I picked each one up and inspected each one and welcomed them into the world 

The thing I would worry about the most is one of the bunnies hurting them by accident. Bunnies have very powerful hind legs and it wouldn't be impossible for them to injure or even kill a guinea pig By accident of course, I can't imagine a rabbit intentionally hurting a guinea pig. Remember new born cavies are very small, they fit in the palm of your hand.

As momma pig gets closer to delivering her babies try not to handle her much at all. She is very large and uncomfortable and she could injure her back. You can pet her and of course clean her cage just try not to lift her if you can avoid it.

Good luck and please keep us updated 

Here are a few photos of mine shortly after they were born. They happened to all be boars and I ended up keeping all of them.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah when she has the babies they will be seperated for a while. Your babies are gorgeous! Actually my Anouk is exactly the same as your little white girl! Our other boy is a ginger white crested so im hoping their babies will look a bit multicoloured!


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you! I can't wait to see your babies :biggrin2:


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 21, 2010)

Me too! Im so excited, but I had a dream last night that she had six babies!!  We will be able to keep them all if they are female and only have less than 3 babies. Any males we may have to find new homes for as we cant afford to get all of them desexed at $140 each!


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh my, Six babies! That would be a lot 

Any chance of keeping a second cage for any males?That way you wouldn't have to get them neutered. Most of the time if you have them when they are small/young and keep them togetherthey will get along just fine even as they mature. I have even introduced adult males with no problems.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 22, 2010)

We have a small verandah which all the animals have taken over already! lol. we have a spare cage, but gotta try and talk the bf into it. We have two good loving homes possibly if we get too many men etc. But im hoping she will have 2-3 girls


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Mar 22, 2010)

I thought I'd add in some advice. Here's a good link about reproduction as well: http://www.guinealynx.info/breeding.html It states that normal pregnancies last between 59-72 days and that a normal litter is usually 1-4 but up to 7. I don't think I've met anyone that had 7 pups. I've only had one piggie pregnant and I didn't know til she was about a week from giving birth. (The humane society didn't realize she was pregnant either.) Unfortunately, the baby didn't make it.

One good thing to remember is to make sure to separate the boy babies from the girls & mom 21days after birth or the boy(s) will impregnate all the females. 

And I know that many have told you about the risks involved w/ housing buns & GPs but anywhere I've read, they say the same thing. Even though they may love one another, buns are so much stronger than the piggies & injuries/death can occur. There's also some health issues that the buns carry that can endanger/kill the GPs. That's all I'll say about that. 

I've had guinea pigs for almost 5yrs, so if you need any other advice I don't mind helping you out. I remember one thing that is a sign that things are getting closer, you can actually feel the baby(ies) grinding their teeth. Usually that means they're coming due very soon!

Do you know how old mom is? Hopefully she's under a year old because you'll want to really watch her and make sure to have an emergency vet's number available in case she needs an emergency c-section. If a piggie becomes pregannt after age of 1 and has never given birth, their hips tend to fuse together & they're not capable of giving birth. I don't want to scare you but just prepare you.

If you have any other questions, this forum (Guinea Lynx: http://www.guinealynx.info/forums/ ) specializes in helping out w/ piggies. Just be forewarned that they'll tell you the same thing about the buns & GPs living together. 

Good luck and I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 22, 2010)

Anouk is probably about... 5 months old? maybe older.. We got her in January.. and she was very little! Shes not given birth before and we definately didnt want/don't want any pregnancies! Question, how come I need to seperate the boar Barnaby before the pregnancy? He's been de-sexed (more than 6 weeks ago) so im just curious..
We are going away for the weekend and im wondering whether to put her in her own seperate cage or whether I can put her with Barnaby.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 22, 2010)

Also I have just seen the babies moving, roughly what time span do I have?


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 22, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> During the last two weeks of pregnancy you should be able to see and feel the babies moving inside mom's stomach.


 

Also, the reason you need to separate the male is less stress on momma when she is in labor and there wont be the risk of him possibly attacking the babies. Even though he is neutered, with Guinea Pigs it really doesn't do anything for their dominance behavior. For example, if you have two males fighting neutering them will not help like it does with other animals. So I would be concerned leaving them together might make him territorial and he could attack the babies. It's just better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Mar 22, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> *Happi Bun wrote: *
> 
> 
> > During the last two weeks of pregnancy you should be able to see and feel the babies moving inside mom's stomach.
> ...


Exactly what Happi Bunn said!  If you're going away for the weekend, please separate her into her own cage especially if you're definitely feeling movement now. It could be any day that they're delivered and it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok i'll definately do that. IM gonna get my dad to come and check on them and hopefully he can have a little chat with Anouk to keep her company!


----------



## Anaira (Mar 23, 2010)

Good luck with the babies! Hope everything goes well with Anouk, and that she has only girls.  I'm curious though, why did you ask for advice on a rabbit forum, instead of on Wheekers? I know a few people on there have had experience with litters, and are very cavy-knowledgable.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 23, 2010)

Mmm I didnt really feel very accepted at wheekers.. I try really hard with the animals but I was getting more negative comments than help. Just thought i'd have a look out here and see if anyone was helpful and they were 

Im still nervous about leaving Anouk in her own cage by herself over the weekend. My bf is trying to tell me it will be good for her but im just a worrier! lol.


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Well obviously you love her very much because you're a worrier.  I'm the same way! If you think she's going to be lonely, you could put a small stuffed animal in there w/ her. I have one piggie that lives alone because she prefers it that way. I have a doggie beanie baby that 'lives' w/ her to keep her company. She will actually sleep by it. She's not a chewer, so I don't have to worry about her tearing it up like a bun would do.


----------



## Sabine (Mar 23, 2010)

At least she won't be lonely for long. She'll have the babies soon and it won't be long that you can bond her back to the boy if he's neutered


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, I just gotta stop worrying lol. I've got a bear for them.. hes well love (aka a few bites missing lol). and i'll try and make her cage a bit more interesting for her! Plus a few treats. We are only away for two nights so it wont be that bad.. it will probably be worse for me being away from them for so long!


----------



## bengal77 (Mar 25, 2010)

I think it is usually a given that the father has to be removed just before birth. I don't know with guinea pigs specifically but with most species the daddy can be aggressive and a danger to the babies, and with small animals he can breed her again. Since he's been de-sexed that probably won't be an issue, but the territoriality/aggression might. Its better safe than sorry.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 25, 2010)

My only new concern is that the area i've decided to put Anouk in this afternoon when we leave, Barnaby (the male) has holed himself up in their for days. It seems to be his new "happy place", im not sure if he's upset about something or just his regular shy old self.
Im more worried about Anouk and the babies, she can be a bit snippy to the others whereas Barnaby is very quiet and un-territorial..


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 26, 2010)

The only danger leaving a boar in with a sow who just gave birth is to haveher get pregnant again (possibly trampling the babies trying to do so) Since this boar is neutered that isn't going to happen. 

By nature guinea pigs are very social creatures, a boar won't kill his young. I have a friend who raises and shows guinea pigs and she uses some of her boars to "nanny" her young boars who have just been weaned. 

I think in this case since the boar is neutered leaving him with the sow and babies is fine.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 29, 2010)

Great, Im thinking that he will be a good dad! Not long now, she's really big and can't seem to walk very far.. Im hoping they will be born this weekend on Easter!


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 29, 2010)

It's up to you. I wouldn't really know if he -for sure- wouldn't attack them, I don't breed Guinea Pigs. 
Remember females sexually mature as early as 4 weeks.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 31, 2010)

Worried!! Anouk seems to be hopping a fair bit and not using her back left leg... im not sure this is normal.. but I can't really take her to the vet as she's so big it would probably stress her to try and pick her up!


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's a link: http://www.guinealynx.info/reproduction.html that you can look up more info on pregnancy. Good luck!


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 31, 2010)

So how are things going now?


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 31, 2010)

she still hasn't given birth.. and she seems to find it so hard to walk far. But she's eating and drinking and hopping around a little... im hoping she will have them soon as she just looks so uncomfortable! 

* as we speak my naughty bun Willoughby is scratching the door down for attention! Lol *


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 31, 2010)

Have you figured out about how far along she is? It sounds like she may be close.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 31, 2010)

Nope, I'd say she's gonna give birth any day now. I haven't been able to get her to the vet this week (death in the family). And she's so big im afraid to pick her up. I checked her foot and it seems to be ok, when i touch and gently squeeze it, it doesn't hurt her. So maybe the babies are sitting just above it and making it a bit painful.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont have no pigs but i was putting up ad for my bunnies and I seen this... Hairless Guinea Pigs

http://www.petclassifieds.us/168039/Skinny-Pigs---Hairless-Guinea-Pigs.html


----------



## Bex&Bun (Mar 31, 2010)

ewwww thats gross! Lol... im putting them right back where they came from if they look like that!! lol


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## slp98 (Mar 31, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I dont have no pigs but i was putting up ad for my bunnies and I seen this... Hairless Guinea Pigs
> 
> http://www.petclassifieds.us/168039/Skinny-Pigs---Hairless-Guinea-Pigs.html


what is that!!!! :wave::shock::shock::shock:god that thing was awesome!!!:highfive:


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 31, 2010)

*Bex&Bun wrote: *


> Nope, I'd say she's gonna give birth any day now. I haven't been able to get her to the vet this week (death in the family). And she's so big im afraid to pick her up. I checked her foot and it seems to be ok, when i touch and gently squeeze it, it doesn't hurt her. So maybe the babies are sitting just above it and making it a bit painful.



Sorry for your loss :hug:

I would guess that the pregnancy/babies have something to do with her leg. I wouldnt get too worried about it right now.


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Those piggies that misty's referring to are called skinny piggies. They are born that way. I think they look like little hippos. 

I'm glad her foot seems to be ok. I know when I was about to pop w/ each of my kids, I was extremely uncomfortable. It sounds like she'll give birth soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Apr 7, 2010)

So Anouk gave birth today!! Unfortunately we are up the coast staying with my bf mother (as his grandmother passed) and we were attending the funeral. My dad rang me and told me she had 9 babies.. im not silly enough to believe him! She had three babies but one was stillborn  I can't wait to see them when I get home tomorrow!!  

Any advice for the new piggies for a first time piggie mum!?


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Apr 7, 2010)

Congratulations 

There's not much to do for the babies. Mum will do all the work! And fortunately they can eat and drink the same as the mum, so it's very easy. You can handle them straight away. I would handle them for a while every day (as long as the mother doesn't seem to mind) and handle them more and more each day, so they'll be nice and tame. 

I used to have a rabbit and two guinea pigs living together with no problems, so I'm not judging you or anything. But I would be afraid that a rabbit might hurt a baby guinea pig, just since they're so tiny. Just in case the rabbits squashed them, or didn't know what they were and attacked them. You can put the daddy guinea pig in with the mom and babies though as soon as you want, that hopefully shouldn't be a problem.

And the boys can reproduce from 3-4 weeks old. I seperated my male baby pig at 4 weeks, and he was just fine. And I bought another male who was 5 weeks old, and he was fine without his mum.  

Can't wait to see photos


----------



## Bex&Bun (Apr 7, 2010)

yep, as soon as I get home they will be seperated! Don't want any accidents happening. Im pretty sure my dad seperated them already. Im hoping i'll be able to sex them accurately when I get home to name them! We are actually hoping for two girls.. to call Thomasina and Winifred


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats on your new babies! I'm sorry about the stillborn. The only thing I'd like to add is to make sure mom and babies get alfalfa hay. And you don't have to separate the boys til they're 21days old. They need to be w/ mom until then. Good luck!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 7, 2010)

Oooo..i'm looking forward to pictures


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 7, 2010)

:weee:Baby pigs are my favorite, I can't wait to see them :biggrin2:


----------



## Bex&Bun (Apr 8, 2010)

Here they are!! Our gorgeous babies!! (we dont know the sexes.. but Dave really wanted a boy and a girl! lol).

So we have: Winifred Thomasina and Edmund Pyrrhus (MN's pending lol)

Here they are:




(Winifred is left, and Edmund is RIght)





Winifred and Edmund! Their awesome colours





Gorgeous girl Winnie





Such interesting swirls!





Winnie and Edmund

So super proud! Bit worried about Anouk though, she still seems to be hopping around a bit. Im going to give her a bath and clean her up a bit tomorrow. Im just a tad worried about her hopping round and not using her back legs much.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 8, 2010)

Aww they are so adorable..lovely colours.

I hope Anouk is ok though...


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 8, 2010)

Awww! :inlove: They are so pretty!


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG! They are just precious :inlove:Looks like you have two American TSW (tortoiseshell and white) guinea pigs. 

Not sure what is going on with their mother. What is her diet like? I wonder if she is getting enough calcium?


----------



## Bex&Bun (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah I was very suprised by their colours! Barnaby (the father) is a red crested and their mother Anouk is white albino (pink eyes) and they are so dark! lol.

Im giving them unlimited lucerne.. what else should I be doing?


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats again! They're are too cute!! I've had a few babies come through my house as fosters. They're active little things. 

I was wondering if Lucerne in Australia is the same as Alfalfa here in the States? That's what we've been informed to give babies & mom.

You may want to get Anouk looked at. Who knows what could've happened during the birth. I'd be afraid that either A) somehow when she gave birth, one of the pups 'injured' her pelvic/back side or maybe there's another pup 'stuck' up there??? Just throwing out a few ideas.

I hope she's ok and keep us posted please. Good luck! And here's a good link that may help w/ sexing the pups: http://www.guinealynx.info/sexing_pups.html


----------



## Bex&Bun (Apr 10, 2010)

She seems much better now, I think she just needed a bit of rest (which she is doing now!) Both babies are doing well and are very sweet and playful with mum! Im just trying to handle them as much as possible so that they may eventually like me!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 10, 2010)

*ZoeyGirl wrote: *


> I was wondering if Lucerne in Australia is the same as Alfalfa here in the States? That's what we've been informed to give babies & mom.



Yes Lucerne in Australia is what you guys call alfalfa



Glad to hear Anouk is doing better


----------



## Bex&Bun (Apr 10, 2010)

Ah im so in love with the babies! Dave thinks they are adorable as well! But such suprising colours! Dave keeps joking that our rabbit (who is black) must have mated with Anouk because the babies are mainly black!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 10, 2010)

they are cute!!!!


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 10, 2010)

*Bex&Bun wrote: *


> She seems much better now, I think she just needed a bit of rest (which she is doing now!) Both babies are doing well and are very sweet and playful with mum! Im just trying to handle them as much as possible so that they may eventually like me!



I'm glad to hear that she is doing well 

Don't forget that guinea pigs are prey animals so their instinct is to run when someone tries to reach into their cage and pick them up. Don't take it personally


----------



## Bex&Bun (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep I know that they may never like me (the other two are hesitant to like me!) but since they are babies im hoping to train them to be no so scared of me. I make sure they know my presence before I look into their cage etc. so I don't scare them and I talk to them alot!


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Cheryl for the clarification. 

Congrats again on the babies and I'm glad mom's doing better. Handling the babies may help but like lovethempigs stated that they may never really bond w/ you but you never know. Almost all of mine will come to the cage for a treat. Most will run off if I try to pick them up. I do have a few that I've had longer that won't. Not sure if they 'like' me or just know it's useless to run.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh my, they are too cute congrats  I have a small herd os show piggies. 
I have:
Epic Fiasco - Black Texel Boar
Hanging By A Moment - Himalayan Texel Sow
Glitter On The Floor - Seal Texel Sow
My Kinda Rain - Tan Texel Sow
Silver Seconds - Chocolate W/ Silvering Peruvian Boar
Somebody's Heaven - Himalayan Peruvian Sow
Keeping The Silence - Himalayan Peruvian Sow
Shake Down The Thunder - Dilute Agouti Peruvian Boar
Lucifer - Golden Agouti Peruvian Sow
Waiting For Love - Marten Sheltie Sow
&
Wrong Impression - Tan Sheltie Boar.

That's everyone !  They come from the best breeder in Ontario. She breeds those breeds. She also has smooth coats, but the aren't really my thing


----------

